# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

## Der_Kaiser5

FC Bayern München - Klubi Bavarezëve

----------


## strange

> „Lucio ist Kapitän von Brasilien und unser Bester in der Abwehr. Ihn sollten wir behalten“, erklärte Beckenbauer gegenüber der Bild.



Gjeja me idiote qe mund te beje Bayern eshte te largoje Lucion, e sa për Ze roberton mire ja bën.  :buzeqeshje:  Duhet larguar edhe Toni si hynë ne pune Bayern.



Ndërsa o Robben katunari Bayerni nga 5 lojet e para do marri 13 pike.  :buzeqeshje:  Qe ne fillim do i largoje me pike kundërshtaret.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Altin1

ze Robertos i them faleminderit per ate kohe qe luajti me ne por i erdhi koha dhe atij. Bayern i ofroj kontrate 1 vjecare dhe nuk e pranoj, ku e con mushka ate te kerkoj kontrate dy vjecare ne moshen 35 vjec. Sa per Lucio jane thashetheme gazetash.

----------


## goldian

futbollistin me te mire te kampionatit europian u21 suedezin MARKUS BERG E KERKON BAJERNI

keshtu eshte shpreh agjenti i tji


si kuptoj me 10 sulmusa dojn me lujt a si

----------


## Sh1pRa

> futbollistin me te mire te kampionatit europian u21 suedezin MARKUS BERG E KERKON BAJERNI
> 
> keshtu eshte shpreh agjenti i tji
> 
> 
> si kuptoj me 10 sulmusa dojn me lujt a si


 Schweden Marcus Berg

Talenti Schweden Marcus Berg ka ren ne syi te scautve te Bayernit pasi gjat kampjonati evropjan te shpresa U 21 i shenoj 7 golla dhe cilsohet si Larsoni i ri per ket arsyje Bayerni ka shpreh intersim per sulmusin e talentuar , ku kerkohet edhe nga man utd ,arsenal, liverpul chelsa

----------


## goldian

rumenige tha sot se skan hek dore hala nga boswinga
chelsi kerkon 15 milion

----------


## xennie_boy

Karl-Heiz Rummennigge ka thene se FC Bayern eshte ende i interesuar per lojtarin portugez Jose Bosinwa. Gjithashtu ka thene se jane ne kontakt te vazdhueshem dhe serioz me udheheqesit e klubit londinez, Chelsea FC. Sipas mediave angleze pengesa e vetme eshte shuma qe Chelsea kerkon per mbrojtesin e krahut te djathte, behet fjale per 15 mil Euro, shume e cila drejtuesve bavareze u duket e madhe, ata ofrojne 12.5 mil. Shpresoj se do te arrijne njer marreveshje shume shpejt sepse mua me ngjan si nje pasardhes i denje i Willy Sagnol.   Nje lajm tjeter sa i perket mesfushes, ne rast se vendosin t'a shesin Franck Ribery, pervec Wesley Sneijder, Louis van Gaal ka emertuar edhe Eljero Elia sulmuesin 22 vjecar te Twente Enschede si zevendesin e francezit. Ky transfer FCB do t'i kushtonte afro 10 mil.

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Une e kam nuhatur qe Ribery eshte nje person negativ ne FC Bayern. Prandaj edhe duhet bere cmos qe ta shesim nje ore e me pare bashke me Van Bolen. te pakten Van Gaal eshte nje  trajner kokeforte dhe nuk para i ka qejf lojtaret negativ, jo te drejteperfrejte, dhe te padisiplinum si Ribery. Per 70+ milione EUR e jap Ribery edhe i paguj edhe bileten vajtje. 

Elia eshte nje lojtar krahu, pra winger i mirefillte. Sneijder nuk me bind shume, dhe besoj qe Baumjohann do jete surpriza.

----------


## Davius

*Franck Ribéry* po proteston pse nuk e lëshoni të ik për në Real Madrid, sa që edhe ushtrimet i ka lënë sot...

----------


## Sh1pRa

Franck Ribéry  , dje i ka nderpreh ushtrimet , sot ska stervitur hiq !

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

> *Franck Ribéry* po proteston pse nuk e lëshoni të ik për në Real Madrid, sa që edhe ushtrimet i ka lënë sot...


ushtrimet i le ai, por kur ta gjeje veten ne tribune ose ke rezervat do jete shume vone.

----------


## Davius

> ushtrimet i le ai, por kur ta gjeje veten ne tribune ose ke rezervat do jete shume vone.


Opssss harrova diçka, ai ishte ky Franck Ribéry që dikur se njihte kush është Florentino "Tsunami" Perez? Si duket, kur erdhën KAKA, RONALDO, ALBIOL dhe BENZEMA filloj ta njohe...

----------


## Der_Kaiser5

Per 70 ose me shume milione EUR mund ta merrni. Ose 60 milione EUR + 2 holandezet Snejder dhe Robben/Van der Vaart. Uli Henes ja kishte shpjegu mire sesi funksionon loja Monopoly jo Perezit pasi nuk dinte anglisht, po perkthyesit. Hudh leket ose rri.

----------


## Sh1pRa

60Milion + Snejder edhe robben , lirisht merre  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## The.ReaL

> 60Milion + Snejder edhe robben , lirisht merre


Snejder dhe Robben kur i kemi blerë bashkë kanë kushtuar 50 milion euro e ju nese ju japim 60 milion + Robben dhe Snejder do shkonte shuma 110 milion.

----------


## strange

> Snejder dhe Robben kur i kemi blerë bashkë kanë kushtuar 50 milion euro e ju nese ju japim 60 milion + Robben dhe Snejder do shkonte *shuma 110 milion*.



Po aq kushton Ribery more. :P


Sh1pRa qetu lype shume nime e teprove haha  :buzeqeshje: 


Uroje qe te qëndroje edhe një vjet Ribery ne Bayern edhe pse s'eshte aspak i kënaqur.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## goldian

> Per 70 ose me shume milione EUR mund ta merrni. Ose 60 milione EUR + 2 holandezet Snejder dhe Robben/Van der Vaart. Uli Henes ja kishte shpjegu mire sesi funksionon loja Monopoly jo Perezit pasi nuk dinte anglisht, po perkthyesit. Hudh leket ose rri.


o kaiser si mka shkri tu qesh uli höeness te betohem 3 here brenda pak minutave e kam pa ne tre kanale te ndryshme gjermane
eshte i madh dhe pike
nese iken riberi te marri dhe van bommel me vete

----------


## Robben

> 60Milion + Snejder edhe robben , lirisht merre


Mos patet deshir edhe njerin prej Transferimeve te reja Banzemen ose Kaka-n???


Tek e Fundit Realit nuk i duhet Ribery pa Tjeter pasi qe kemi Robben mirpo me e keqja esht se Ribery nuk ka deshir te Luaj me per Bayern-in..

40 mio edhe Van der Vaart-in me shum skushton Ribery..

----------


## Sh1pRa

Reali e ka ofruar , 25 Millon Snijder + van der vart , edhe nje lejtar tjeter , por bayerni ka refozuar at ofert  :shkelje syri:  !

----------


## Robben

> Reali e ka ofruar , 25 Millon Snijder + van der vart , edhe nje lejtar tjeter , por bayerni ka refozuar at ofert  !



Un e kam Lexuar ne RM.com se Reali ja ka ber nje Ofert Bayern-it 25 Mio Sneijder + Van der Vaart ose 10 Mio Sneijder dhe Robben..

----------

